# Help Someone Is Feeding Raw Rice To My Flock



## edelfede

Hi all,

I was wondering if I can have advise into what to do about tons of rice being put exactly in the spots where I feed my flock. Is raw rice bad for the birds? I collected most of it although some is still entangled on the grass. I understand that I cannot continue feeding my flock here, although I am worried because this is the flock where I release my rescues
I think this is malicious

Please advise

thanks

Eleonora


----------



## Jimhalekw

Probably someone is feeding them and doesn't know not to feed rice. A little rice won't hurt so try putting more feed than there is rice and when the pigeons eat it they will only eat a small amount each. Jim


----------



## Jaye

Agreed - mmmmm overall it's not good for 'em - but doubt the intent is evil - probably someone who doesn't know better. Do what you are doing - collect up as much as possible and maybe try to move the feeding location (although if the other person keeps coming to that spot - that won't be easy to do).


----------



## sreeshs

If you change your timings a day or two, you may be able to find the person who is feeding the rice, just educate him that rice is not a good diet for pigeons, so that he can switch to another feed...


----------



## Feefo

Is it brown rice or white polished rice? The latter is poor in vitamins, but I will check exactly what Levi says about it as a food.


----------



## Skyeking

edelfede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if I can have advise into what to do about tons of rice being put exactly in the spots where I feed my flock. Is raw rice bad for the birds? I collected most of it although some is still entangled on the grass. I understand that I cannot continue feeding my flock here, although I am worried because this is the flock where I release my rescues
> I think this is malicious
> 
> Please advise
> 
> thanks
> 
> Eleonora


I give my birds 2 percent (of the mix) long grain wild rice as a small part of their diet. It is full of B vitamins and good for them, but the white processed rice is NOT.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

There is the myth that uncooked rice will 'explode' birds, which is why they do not throw it at weddings anymore  The rice won't hurt them, but of course eating nothing but rice isn't the best diet in the world. However, it is better than nothing, so I'd still be happy the birds are getting fed.


----------



## StanelyPidge09

I agree with Mary. That is a myth. I mix brown rice into my pigeon's seed mix.


----------



## Ivor

I'm an agree with Becky, I'll feel happy if someone is feeding my ferals, even rice, I saw people feeding my ferals white bread before, and I really appreciated, I know white bread is not the best, but how many of them eat spoil food or eat whatever they find in the garbage or even worse don't find any food? as long as you feed them seeds I'm sure they will be ok, I met an old lady one day that was feeding rice to the ferals birds for a longer time, I told her that white rice was not the best, but that she was doing a great job feeding them, sometimes people have good intentions is just that they don't know exactly what they eat, I hope you meet the person that feed the ferals with rice, that way you can appreciate her/him the intention, but also tell him/her in a good way that is better the seeds than the rice. 

Ivette


----------



## drifter

Here in the city it is legal to trap or poison pigeons. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope the rice has not been poisoned.


----------



## Victor

I feed my pigeons a variety of supplemental seeds to their daily pigeon seed. I add brown rice to their diet every other day and have done so for years. It is just like any seed as Becky mantioned, too much of any one seed is not necessarily good, but a healthy variey is. I would never just give them lentils or yellow pop corn...just as I would not give them rice only.


----------



## Skyeking

grifter said:


> Here in the city it is legal to trap or poison pigeons.


 

It would be much better if they educated the populas on responsible feeding/care/intervention of pigeons/birds and stop punishing innocent creatures who are just trying to live their little lives.


----------



## george simon

edelfede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if I can have advise into what to do about tons of rice being put exactly in the spots where I feed my flock. Is raw rice bad for the birds? I collected most of it although some is still entangled on the grass. I understand that I cannot continue feeding my flock here, although I am worried because this is the flock where I release my rescues
> I think this is malicious
> 
> Please advise
> 
> thanks
> 
> Eleonora


*Well rice is not bad for pigeons.I have fed my birds rice for years and there are no ill effects. However I never feed white rice as all the nutrients are removed and that is left are carbohydrates. What I use is brown and paddy rice these two forms still have the bran and in the case of paddy rice which has the outer husk, both of these forms are loaded with the b- vitamins I also use rice germ oil from time to time. When I mix my feed before feeding my birds I add 1 scoop of paddy rice to 12 scoops of regular pigeon feed.*GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison

At first glance, I thought it said someone is feeding raw MICE to my Flock...



Lol...


----------



## cotdt

Rice is just fine. My pigeons eat 25% rice, 25% seed and 50% pellets. Rice is cheap and some of my pigeons prefer it. As long as they are getting their nutrition from somewhere else, the rest of their diet could be pretty much just rice/bread/filler food.


----------



## spirit wings

yes some pigeon mixes have rice in them, so really no worries about the rice.


----------



## Siam Sam

There's a good article debunking the rice/exploding-bird myth here.


----------

